# Thirtytwo boots - long term flex?



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I didnt try 32s. But if you liked Motos why dont just buy a new pair?


----------



## WhiteOwl (Mar 29, 2015)

Extazy said:


> I didnt try 32s. But if you liked Motos why dont just buy a new pair?



Sorry, I forgot to mention I really don't like the Motos anymore. They were an okay boot and was very affordable. But they are way too soft, even straight out of the box. I hate speed laces...its annoying to have to tuck those pulls back into the sides of the boot. Literally made my cold hands bleed when putting them on in the morning. Also, the fit wasn't great. There were some weird pressure points for me. 

I just want a Medium flex boot with traditional laces, with a better quality inner liner.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

K2 Darko could be worth looking at. Mid flex trad lace, with a boa for the liner. Really locks the ankle in. The Ride Triad is similar. Otherwise the Lashed from 32 seems your choice from them.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Then any mid priced 32 should be good I think. Usually more expensive boots tend to be stiffer. And I think you will like boa system more than lacing system.

I have laces on my Nike lunarendor and like very stiff fit so i spend good 3-5 minutes lacing my boots. My friends on the other hand just crank up their boas and yell at me to hurry up.


----------



## WhiteOwl (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks again for the help. I looked up those K2 and Ride boots. The lacing/boa combo is similar to the 32 Session boot also. I'm gonna call a retailer and see what the real differences are between all those boots. I think the heel hold down stuff is a good idea. 

Also, I think you might be right with the high price/stiff boot theory. That seems to be the case most of the time. I'll probably stick to middle range of $250 msrp. And I don't think I would mind taking a long time to lace up my boots anyways. I'd rather take a long time to tie them up right the first time and have it comfortable all day long, then do speed laces and have to constantly tuck back in the extra speed lace back into that "holder". My speed laces sometimes get caught on my high backs too which really is annoying. 

Thanks for all the insight. Anyone else have experience on the Lashed 32 boot? Does it really lose a lot of flex over time and become too soft to do all-mtn riding?


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

WhiteOwl said:


> Thanks for all the insight. Anyone else have experience on the Lashed 32 boot? Does it really lose a lot of flex over time and become too soft to do all-mtn riding?


Since no one responds to your questions you can use search tool.

Here is a thread about them but it's from 2014. Not sure if they changed anything in boots.

Also in my opinion Moto is the softest boot you can find. And since you dont ride that much meaning any other boot will be stiffer and probably more durable.

And now I actually think for your yearly 4-6 days of riding heatmolded 32s are probably a good option.


----------



## WhiteOwl (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for that. I searched around before I posted but didn't find that thread. Good stuff.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Go to the store and try them on. If they fit and feel great, buy them. If they don't, keep trying on boots until you find a pair that do fit and feel great and buy those instead.


----------



## WhiteOwl (Mar 29, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> Go to the store and try them on. If they fit and feel great, buy them. If they don't, keep trying on boots until you find a pair that do fit and feel great and buy those instead.



Clearly if I had shops near me that carried 32 products I would do that and not ever post a question on here about 32 boots. But I don't have any 32 boots at a shop within 5 hours of my house, so that's not an option. All I can do is online stuff, which is always a pain in the ass. So that's why I posted a question about it to get some info before I went thru the whole buy/return/exchange mess online.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Try them on. I needed to find a new boot after running Nike Kaijus for the last couple years. I spent a couple days on the new Lashed XLT boots, and they ended up killing my feet, even though they felt comfortable (more comfortable than the TM-Twos) when I initially put them on. I got some gnarly arch pains when I'd be riding and it ruined some days for me.
I ended up swapping for the Sessions and really like them, even though they're half BOA. 

I haven't spent time on the TM-Twos.


----------



## WhiteOwl (Mar 29, 2015)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Try them on. I needed to find a new boot after running Nike Kaijus for the last couple years. I spent a couple days on the new Lashed XLT boots, and they ended up killing my feet, even though they felt comfortable (more comfortable than the TM-Twos) when I initially put them on. I got some gnarly arch pains when I'd be riding and it ruined some days for me.
> I ended up swapping for the Sessions and really like them, even though they're half BOA.
> 
> I haven't spent time on the TM-Twos.



Good to know. How is that boa feature on the Session? Good heel hold? Did it ever create pressure points in the bend of the foot?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

WhiteOwl said:


> Clearly if I had shops near me that carried 32 products I would do that and not ever post a question on here about 32 boots. But I don't have any 32 boots at a shop within 5 hours of my house, so that's not an option. All I can do is online stuff, which is always a pain in the ass. So that's why I posted a question about it to get some info before I went thru the whole buy/return/exchange mess online.


Unfortunately, no one is going to be able to tell you whether or not a boot is going to be a good fit for you online. You're gonna just have to buy and hope and you may have to go through the whole buy/return exchange mess. No way around it.


----------



## WhiteOwl (Mar 29, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> Unfortunately, no one is going to be able to tell you whether or not a boot is going to be a good fit for you online. You're gonna just have to buy and hope and you may have to go through the whole buy/return exchange mess. No way around it.



My original question wasn't about how it fits on me. I realize no one can answer that for me. Thanks as always for your insight.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

WhiteOwl said:


> Clearly if I had shops near me that carried 32 products I would do that and not ever post a question on here about 32 boots. But I don't have any 32 boots at a shop within 5 hours of my house, so that's not an option. All I can do is online stuff, which is always a pain in the ass. So that's why I posted a question about it to get some info before I went thru the whole buy/return/exchange mess online.


Do you have shops that carry ANY brand nearby?
If so.... just go to those and get whichever brand they carry. If you have nothing nearby, then you're just going to have to do some buy/return unless you nail it from the get-go. Which...... i think it's unlikely.

32 boots will lose flex over time. All boots do. A med flex will become softer on every brand out there. It all depends on how much you ride.... 4-5 days a yr it will not be an issue. If you like mid flex you can do Lashed. If you like mid-stiff you can do TM2. 32 has intuition liners since 2015 so maybe they hold the flex as much as all the others (the 2014 did not have intuition liners - or at least had no intuiton labels).

I prefer regular laces. I have both (laces and double boa), but I just dont find boa that convenient at all; what I do find it less comfortable and waaay less customizable.

Go check the Wiresport boot thread. Measure your foot and buy according your size. Buy whichever boot flex you prefer. Worry about losing flex when you do.


----------



## WhiteOwl (Mar 29, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Do you have shops that carry ANY brand nearby?
> 
> If so.... just go to those and get whichever brand they carry. If you have nothing nearby, then you're just going to have to do some buy/return unless you nail it from the get-go. Which...... i think it's unlikely.
> 
> ...



Appreciate the info. That's great. I'll just order a couple pairs and find a place that does free returns.


----------

